
Ask HN: What are the best software companies in Raleigh/Durham NC? - onajetplane
I currently work at one of the big 5 software companies, but am from RDU and want to move back soon. The area (Durham especially) is awesome, but it seems like there are few software companies. What are the best places for a SWE to go that will still result in career growth?
======
thecrumb
Few software companies?

RedHat IBM Cisco Fidelity Dell SAS eTix Epic Games

[https://www.wraltechwire.com/2018/07/06/employers-
struggle-t...](https://www.wraltechwire.com/2018/07/06/employers-struggle-to-
fill-tech-jobs-even-without-apple-amazon-hq2/)

------
FroshKiller
People sure seem to love SAS.

